# fry proofing the filter intake



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

I was doing some tank maintenance today, redistributing some java moss and rearranging some plants and such. I turned off the HOB filter to settle the water so I can see better and was surprised to see a tiny translucent fish come shooting out of the intake area. I have no idea what the little guy is (I have White Clouds, a Molly, and Cories) but I want to try and keep him around. I do not have a separate fry net so I guess at this point he is on his own. 

What do others do to protect the intakes on the filter from sucking the fry in? Just use nylon tights and a rubber band or is there any better and maybe more visually appealing method being used?


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've always put a sponge on the intake with rubber bands seems to work the best


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Put a sponge over the intake. As long as you clean it often it doesn't seem to effect the flow. I've also tried the stainless steel mesh cylinders over the intake but they are harder to clean and more costly.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I most likely from the Molly. Congrats on the fry!
You can buy a intake sponge or just cover the intake with panty hose and rubber bands, that's what I usually do.


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

After a few days of searching the tank I have found only one baby. It is only about 1/4" long and mostly translucent but looks like it might be half black/ half gold like the Molly I have. I don't know if there were others that got ate or maybe sucked into the filters before I noticed them, but after I saw the one come swimming out of the filter intake I decided to fry proof that sucker. I had a couple extra filter pads from the canister filter beds so I just cut one in half and rubber banded it to the filter intakes. Problem solved.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

I have tried the yellow sponges and even dish sponge, to pantie hose. Best thing I have found is to buy a aquaclear replacement foam, cut a hole in it and slip it over the intake. Everything elts clogged way to fast of impeded the flow way too much.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Check out the reservoir of your hob, I've found fry living in mine lol.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

*Use a sponge*

A sponge over your intake will also add to your biological filtration. Once it gets established of course.

I use them on all my filter intakes and they really help in getting a new take started.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

They actually purpose-build sponge prefilters for HOBs like this one.

Amazon.com : Filter-Max III Prefilter : Aquarium Prefilters : Pet Supplies

But there are tons of different kinds and you can get one for really cheap. You'll probably have to clean it once a week but it'll potentially stretch out the cleaning schedule for the HOB itself.


----------

